# Pictorial History - Cultural, Artistic, Natural Heritage of Pakistan



## Indus Pakistan

Strictly for pictures of *artistic*, *cultural* or *natural* heritage in the region that is now Pakistan. We have within Pakistan awe inspiring sights so let us showcase them here. This is the land that saw traces of homo impact nearly 2 million years ago at Riwat and later* Soanian Culture* near present day capital of Pakistan Islamabad. This is a ancient land which along with Mesoptomia and Egypt was the cardle of civilization.

Riwat - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia Rendell, H. and Dennell, R.W. 1987 _Thermoluminescence Dating of an Upper Pleistocene Site, Northern Pakistan_. Geoarchaeology 2, 63-67.

Soanian - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://scholarspace.manoa.hawaii.edu/bitstream/handle/10125/19145/AP-v15n1-60-65.pdf?sequence=1

Soan River Valley








*7,000 BC Mehr Garh* Archaeological Site of Mehrgarh - UNESCO World Heritage Centre *Mehrgarh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia *Neolithic Site of Mehrgarh in Pakistan




































More here:-http://Index of /upkgallery/citypictures/Sibi/Mehrgarh

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

*Aziz Dheri 3,000 BCE*






Rehman Dheri - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





















Kulli culture - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia *3,000 BCE*






Harappa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia Pakistan* 2,500 BCE UNESCO HERITAGE SITE*


Mohenjo-daro - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia Pakistan* 2,500 BCE*

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

*Indus Valley Civilization, Pakistan 3,000 BCE contemperory to Ancient Egypt and Mesopotamia.*








Mohenjo Daro, Priest King, Indus Valley Civilization.






Gandhara - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Gandhāra* (Pashto: ګندارا‎, Urdu: گندھارا‎, Avestan: _Vaēkərəta_, Sanskrit _Puruṣapura_, Old Persian _Para-upari-sena_ [Hellenization: _Paropamisadae_], Greek _Caspatyrus_) is the ancient term for the city, and old kingdom of Peshawar in *North West Pakistan.*

*Taxila and SirKap and two major sites with various empires. From Greek, Achaemenid Persian to Buddhist. Both are treasure trove coins and other art. There is a musuem nearby. Taxila is only 5 miles from capital of Pakistan, Islamabad.*

Taxila - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia *UNESCO HERITAGE SITE*
Sirkap - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Indus Pakistan

*Taxila Museum*






















*Sirkap, Kushan period 100 CE*

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

*Sirkap/Taxila/Gandhara*
















*Swat Valley*




























*
*

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

*From Alexander and Parthian period.*











Now we move forward to the *Islamic period.* Some of these remind me of Esfahan although these are in ruins.

Makli Hill - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia* Makli Tombs UNESCO WORLD HERITAGE SITE*

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Indus Pakistan

*Makli Hill*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

*The Necropolis*
























The Tombs of Burfat Tribe at Taung, Thana Bula Khan, Sindh (Pakistan)

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Pakistan Necropolis Of Makli Hill In Sindh Region Indus Civilization Stock Photo | Getty Images

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

*The tomb of Jam Nido at Makli Hills Thatta Sindh, Pakistan*







*Shah Jahan Masjid.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Pakistan

*Makli Hill Tombs UNESCO WORLD HERITAGE SITE*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Pakistan

*Makli Hill: Tomb of Diwan Shurfa Khan*





































This reminds me of Esfahan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

*Uch Sharif, Sindh, Pakistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

*Mausoleum of Shah Rukne Alam*, Multan, Pakistan one of the most eminent saints within the Sufi tradition of Islam.



















Dargah Laki Shah Sadar, Jamshoro District, Sindh


*Javindi Bibi *mazar from behind.






@Nihonjin1051 @AndrewJin @Peter C

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

*Uch Sharif, Sindh, Pakistan.*














*Badshahi Masjid, Lahore .*













Chitral, North Pakistan.







*Lahore Fort*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Ranikot Fort - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Ranikot Fort* in Sindh, Pakistan is regarded as the* largest fort *in the world and covers a circumferance of *16 miles. *It is reminiscent of the *Great Wall* of China.

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

*Derawat Fort, Punjab, Pakistan*. This has got to be one of the most* impressive* forts in the world. Like huge ship in middle of the desert.

Derawar Fort - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Indus Pakistan

*Rohtas Fort*, Jhelum, Pakistan.* UNESCO WORLD HERITAGE SITE*

This for occupies a strategic site near the River Jhelum ( Hydaspes to the Greeks ) and is not too far from where Alexander the Great had his battle with Porus soon after crossing the Hydaspes River. Through the centuries this location has been strategic. Once you got through here the vast plains of the Indus basin were in your grasp.

Rohtas Fort - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia











































A minor feeder of River Jhelum ( Hydaspes ) is visible in the background.

Reactions: Like Like:
9 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Great thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samandri

Kafirkot, ancient ruin in Dera Ismael Khan

Kafir Kot - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Samandri

Photograph of Buddhist ruins at Ali Masjid in the Khyber Pass, showing a length of wall covered in niches with Buddha images, taken by John Burke in 1878.
File:Buddhist ruins khyber pass.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

.....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


*The Akra mound in southern Bannu, which dates back to 6th century BC during Achamenid rule (A big chunk of the mound is gone as locals chipped it away to make space for the construction of houses)*

*







*
Archeological site: 6th century mound in Bannu now a sprawling village - The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Neutron

Atanz deserves positive rating for this thread

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Samandri

*Asota (Kalula) circle, Swabi*

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Atanz said:


> *Aziz Dheri 3,000 BCE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehman Dheri - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kulli culture - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia *3,000 BCE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harappa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia Pakistan* 2,500 BCE UNESCO HERITAGE SITE*
> 
> 
> Mohenjo-daro - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia Pakistan* 2,500 BCE*



Check this amazing website out, about Pakistan. Wonders of Pakistan - Google Cultural Institute

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

*Rohtas Fort, Punjab, Pakistan UNESCO WORLD HERITAGE SITE.*

*LandMarks of Pakistan :: Ministry of Information, Broadcasting & National Heritage (National Heritage & Integration Wing) :: Government of Pakistan.
Rohtas Fort - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
*

*



*

















And not to far on the River Jhelum ( Hydaspes ) where legend has it that Alexander the Great fought Porus is marled by the Alexander Monument.




























The Well in Rohtas









*rohtas fort pakistan - Google Search*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indus Pakistan

*Rohtas Fort* again.






















Bala Hissar, Peshawar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia Pakistan.


bala hisar fort pakistan - Google Search

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Bala Hissar, Peshawar.









































Attock Fort - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia Pakistan

This is a major fort which stands atop a hill on the eastern bank of River Indus. Any invader from Central Asia would have had to cross here with the fort guarding the bridge. It is said that Alexander used a bridge of boats to cross the Indus here.


attock fort - Google Search

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

Amazing share, the monuments are very old and still in fine shape

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

More Attock Fort on the River Indus guarding the main Khyber Pass, Peshawar, Attock, Islamabad to Lahore route - GT Road.

































Old bridge of boats, Attock, River Indus, Pakistan.








Just near here is the confluence of Kabul River and Indua River. This is where Panini is supposed to have hailed from. Only fewmiles upstream of here the mighty Indus was damned at Tarbela which today produces vast amount of hydropower and storage water for irrigation.







US Marine chopper over Tarbela during earthquake relief operations

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indus Pakistan

*Kot Diji Fort*, Sindh, Pakistan

Kot Diji Fort - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

kot diji - Google Search




















































hereafter -- Kot Diji

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indus Pakistan

*Baltit Fort, Hunza, Gilgit Baltistan *in the extreme North.



Baltit Fort - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia








































Islam Garh Fort in ruins.





Back to Attock Fort and bridge of boats over River Indus. Old photograph.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## [Bregs]

This is amazing shared dear, full of rich heritage forts

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Ramkot Fort - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

ramkot fort - Google Search

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Ramkot Fort










































Chitral fort, Pakistan.

Chitral Forts :: Khyber.ORG

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Muzafarabad Fort, AJK.














































Now off to Balochistan on the Arabian Sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Tump










Gwadar Fort









Old canon inside.









The view on to Arabian Sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## [Bregs]

The most credible part of these forts is there location chosen by the kings at that time its hell of a job to construct these fort

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## WAJsal

Baltit fort @Atanz , these are some images i could find.
I have seen it many times, Altit and Baltit, both are huge and there are prisons inside too.
Baltit Fort




This is what you come across on the way, by the steep hills. On the way to Baltit.

























At night




These hills are very steep

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dubious

Could merge this thread with:

Places to Visit in Pakistan | Page 3


Themes are same and some places are repeated ....

@Horus @WebMaster @Slav Defence @waz @Manticore @Jungibaaz @Jango @T-Faz @Oscar @blain2 @TaimiKhan @Emmie


----------



## 544_delta

Atanz said:


>



those look remarkably like sharks...I wonder how they knew about them?


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

WOW.............This thread is absolutely mind blowing. I didn't realize that us Pakistanis have such a rich and ancient past. This is amazing. Thanks Antz.


----------



## ghazi52

President Ayub Khan, Nawab of Kalabagh Malik Amir Muhammad Khan and The Queen ELIZABETH with a camera, enjoy herself, during an equestrian parade on her honor, Lahore 1961.


----------



## Moonlight

Hello All, this is another attempt to show the beautiful historical places of Pakistan. Pakistan does not only have beautiful valleys, lakes, and rivers to attract the tourism. Also has beautiful architectures.

Ps: all the information about the places and the buildings are collected from different websites.

--------------

In 1927, Shivratan Mohatta, a successful Marwari entrepreneur, commissioned a palatial house in the affluent seaside neighbourhood of Clifton. The architect commissioned for the assignment was Ahmed Hussein Agha, one of the first Muslim architects of India. He came from Jaipur to take up the assignment.

"Working in a Mughal revival style with a combination of locally available yellow Gizri stone and pink stone from Jodhpur, he sought to recreate the Anglo-Mughal palaces of the Rajput princes."*





------

The Badshahi Mosque (بادشاھی مسجد) or "Emperor's Mosque" was built in 1673 by the Mughal Emperor Aurangzeb in Lahore, Pakistan. It is one of the city's best known landmarks and a
major tourist attraction epitomising the beauty and grandeur of the Mughal era.
Capable of accommodating over 55,000 worshippers, Badshahi is the second largest mosque in Pakistan.






--------

Islamia College Peshawar, the symbol of academic excellence is rich in history. Its building, which is the best embodiment of Muslim civilization in south Asia and its lush green lawns attract visitors from all over the country and abroad. It is not only the culminating point of the Aligarh Movement, it is in fact the beautiful combination of Aligarh and Deoband Schools of Thought. Being the breeding ground of the Pashtun intelligentsia, this great seat of learning is the place, where diamonds are skimmed since 1913. Moreover, Islamia College Peshawar was destined to become mother institution of the three universities and several colleges on its campus. The credit of this goes to Sir Sahibzada Abdul Qayyum, who is commonly called The Sir Sayyed of the Frontier and his sincere colleagues, who founded Islamia College Peshawar in 1913.






----------


The Lahore Fort (Shahi Qila) in Lahore, Pakistan is a large complex of fortifications, marble mosques and palaces built by Mughal Emperor Akbar, known as Akbar the Great. Whilst there were buildings and fortifications on the site since the eleventh century and even before, it was under Akbar the Great that the current fort flourished.

In the sixteenth century, Lahore became Akbar’s capital and, in circa 1580 he established the Lahore Fort as it is known today. Since his reign, successive leaders have made their mark on the fort including Shah Jahan’s seventeenth century Crystal Palace or “Shish Mahal”. However, despite all of the renovations and additions to the Lahore Fort, Akbar’s work can generally be distinguished as the red brick constructions.






--------

Noor Mahal the italian style palace of the fifth ruler of Bahawalpur State, Nawab Sir Muhammad Sadiq, is the latest monument in the Punjab to be notified under the Antiquities Act.Completed in AD 1874, one of the most exquisite buildings in the state.
Noor Mahal was was built in 1872 like an Italian chateau on neoclassical lines, at a time when modernism had set in. It belonged to the Nawab of , bahawalpur state during British Raj.






-------

The Wazir Khan Mosque in Lahore, Pakistan, is famous for its extensive tile work and frescos. It was built in seven years starting around 1634–1635 AD during the reign of the Mughal Emperor Shah Jehan. Shaikh Ilm-ud-din Ansari, a native of Chiniot who rose to be the court physician to Shah Jahan and the governor of Lahore . He was commonly known as as Wazir Khan (the word wazir means ‘minister’ in Urdu) and thus the mosque came to be known as the Wazir Khan Mosque. The mosque is inside the old walled city and is easiest accessed from Delhi Gate.






------

Faiz Mahal is another Mughlia architectural classic, sited in Sindh Province, Pakistan. It was built in 1798 as the palace of the Talpur family in Khairpur Mirs. The current descendant of the Talpur family, Mir Ali Murad Khan Talpur, who acceded to the Pakistani state in 1956, is an environmentalist and has to his credit an extraordinary flora and fauna safe haven called the Mehrano, notorious for its black buck, and hog deer, both of which have turn out to be rare in Sindh, Pakistan. 






------



Faisal Mosque:The Faisal Mosque in Islamabad is the largest mosque in Pakistan and South Asia. King Faisal bin Abdul Aziz of Saudi Arabia both suggested in 1966 and largely funded. the Faisal Mosque which is named in his honor. ever since its conception the mosque has been regarded as the national Mosque of Pakistan. and as such it symbolizes the hopes and aspiration of the new nation. The architect was Vedt Daloky of Turkey whose design was chosen in 1969 after an international competition. 






-

@WebMaster @Horus @WAJsal @Gufi @Syed.Ali.Haider @Khafee @Neutron

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
11


----------



## Moonlight

Kamran Mirza, sometimes known simply as Kamran, (1509 – 5 (or 6) October 1557) was the second son of Babur, the founder of the Mughal Empire and the first Mughal Emperor.

The only significant architectural structure built by Kamran exists today in Lahore, Pakistan. It is called Kamran ki Baradari. Bara means twelve and dar means doors. Kamran ki baradari was a twelve door building on the bank of River Ravi. The river changed its course over time, with the result that the Baradari stands not on the bank but in the waters as an island while the gardens have deteriorated.






-----

The best-preserved and most accessible of Cholistan’s historic remains is the dramatic fort at Derawar, 45km south of Dera Nawab. This vast square structure was built in 1733 as the headquarters of Sadiq Mohammed Khan I, the first nawab of Bahawalpur.






To be continued...

@django @Zibago @Shamain @Assailiant @The Sandman @PaklovesTurkiye @The Eagle @risingsinga @DESERT FIGHTER @Desertfalcon @Ray_of_Hope @Tipu7 @Sipahi @CHACHA"G"

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## django

@Moonlight beautiful place indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## risingsinga

Wow classic architecture  . Thank you so much for adding very useful information.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

Thanks for sharing. Shahi Qila is my favorite.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moonlight

risingsinga said:


> Wow classic architecture  . Thank you so much for adding very useful information.



You're welcome.



WebMaster said:


> Thanks for sharing. Shahi Qila is my favorite.



It indeed is beautiful and you're welcome webby.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khafee

@Indus Falcon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CHACHA"G"

*Beautiful ,, and Again Beautiful Idea lol ........and I just don't know how to give positive ratting ,,please let me know how to do that ... 
And please keep doing the good, you are best for this lol
Thank you
And don't forget to tag me 
*





Moonlight said:


> Kamran Mirza, sometimes known simply as Kamran, (1509 – 5 (or 6) October 1557) was the second son of Babur, the founder of the Mughal Empire and the first Mughal Emperor.
> 
> The only significant architectural structure built by Kamran exists today in Lahore, Pakistan. It is called Kamran ki Baradari. Bara means twelve and dar means doors. Kamran ki baradari was a twelve door building on the bank of River Ravi. The river changed its course over time, with the result that the Baradari stands not on the bank but in the waters as an island while the gardens have deteriorated.
> 
> View attachment 302567
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> The best-preserved and most accessible of Cholistan’s historic remains is the dramatic fort at Derawar, 45km south of Dera Nawab. This vast square structure was built in 1733 as the headquarters of Sadiq Mohammed Khan I, the first nawab of Bahawalpur.
> 
> View attachment 302568
> 
> 
> To be continued...
> 
> @django @Zibago @Shamain @Assailiant @The Sandman @PaklovesTurkiye @The Eagle @risingsinga @DESERT FIGHTER @Desertfalcon @Ray_of_Hope @Tipu7 @Sipahi @CHACHA"G"


----------



## CHACHA"G"

*Hello All
The Historical Places Continues.............
(For @Moonlight ,, you are doing good work , please keep it up).

Mazar-e-Quaid.
Mazar-e-Quaid, also known as the Jinnah Mausoleum, is the final resting place of Quaid-e-Azam (Great Leader) Muhammad Ali Jinnah, the founder of Pakistan, as well as his sister, Māder-e Millat (Mother of the Nation) Fatima Jinnah, and Khan Liaquat Ali Khan, the first Prime Minister of Pakistan.










Minar-e-Pakistan.
Minar-e-Pakistan is a public monument located in IqbalPark which is one of the largest urban parks in Lahore, The tower was constructed during the 1960s on the site where, on 23 March 1940, the All-India Muslim Leauge passed the Lahore Resolution(Pakistan Resolution), the first official call for a separate homeland for the Muslims lving in South Asia, in accordance with the Two-Nation Theory.




*

*Empress Market.
The Empress Market is a famous marketplace situated in the Saddar Town locality of Karachi. The market traces its origins to the British Raj era, when it was first constructed.Today, it is amongst the most popular and busy places for shopping in Karachi and reflects as one of the few historical spots of the city. Commodities sold in the Empress Market range from condiments, fruit, vegetables and meat to stationary material, textiles and pet shops.
Empress Market was constructed between 1884 and 1889 and was named to commemorate Queen Victoria, Empress of India.
The Empress Market






Tomb of Jahangir.
Tomb Of Jahangir is a mausoleum built for Jahangir, who ruled the Mughal Empire from 1605 to 1627. The mausoleum is located in Shahdara Bagh in Lahore.










Frere Hall.
Frere Hall is one of the many remnant buildings of the Brirish Colonial Era that still exist in Karachi.It was built in honour of Sir Henry Bartle Edward Frere, who was a British and was known for promoting economic development in Sindh and also for making the Sindhi Language compulsory to use in Sindh instead of Persian. Basically Frere Hall after Sir Henry Bartle Edwards Frere’s death become a museum which include all the paintings and books from the British Colonial era.

As of 2016, Frere Hall is still open for public and it is also one of the most important place for tourism because not only the building are really well architect but it also carries a lot of information of British rule in Sub-Continent. Frere Halls is also one of the main building made for British in Karachi, Sindh, Pakistan.













*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sipahi

Moonlight said:


> Kamran Mirza, sometimes known simply as Kamran, (1509 – 5 (or 6) October 1557) was the second son of Babur, the founder of the Mughal Empire and the first Mughal Emperor.
> 
> The only significant architectural structure built by Kamran exists today in Lahore, Pakistan. It is called Kamran ki Baradari. Bara means twelve and dar means doors. Kamran ki baradari was a twelve door building on the bank of River Ravi. The river changed its course over time, with the result that the Baradari stands not on the bank but in the waters as an island while the gardens have deteriorated.
> 
> View attachment 302567
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> The best-preserved and most accessible of Cholistan’s historic remains is the dramatic fort at Derawar, 45km south of Dera Nawab. This vast square structure was built in 1733 as the headquarters of Sadiq Mohammed Khan I, the first nawab of Bahawalpur.
> 
> View attachment 302568
> 
> 
> To be continued...
> 
> @django @Zibago @Shamain @Assailiant @The Sandman @PaklovesTurkiye @The Eagle @risingsinga @DESERT FIGHTER @Desertfalcon @Ray_of_Hope @Tipu7 @Sipahi @CHACHA"G"



Keep it up Larki ... great show

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CHACHA"G"

*Hello All
The Historical Buildings in Pakistan Continues

Lahore Museum.





Chaukhandi tombs

Tombs form an early Islamic cemetery situated 29 km from Karachi,The tombs are remarkable for their elaborate sandstone carvings.






Khaibar Pass.





MULTAN FORT. 





Chauburji Lahore.






Pakistan Monument Shakar Parian.





SHALIMAR GARDEN.




*
_*Shah Jahan Mosque Thatta.*_
*




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## STEVEN囧

it is too beautiful and amazing...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Max

*Established* 17 January 1887 in Karachi,

D. J. Sindh Government Science College, Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Moonlight

Sipahi said:


> Keep it up Larki ... great show





@CHACHA"G" thanks for sharing them all. I was about to share some of these, but you already did. 



CHACHA"G" said:


> *Beautiful ,, and Again Beautiful Idea lol ........and I just don't know how to give positive ratting ,,please let me know how to do that ...
> And please keep doing the good, you are best for this lol
> Thank you
> And don't forget to tag me *


Yes I surly will.

@django @Khafee tell this mate about the positive rating. I myself don't know. :p

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django

Moonlight said:


> @CHACHA"G" thanks for sharing them all. I was about to share some of these, but you already did.
> 
> 
> Yes I sure will.
> 
> @django @Khafee tell this mate about the positive rating. I myself don't know. :p


Positive rating, I have no idea, all I know is that I have 3 and some lucky kid has 7.kudos


----------



## Moonlight

django said:


> Positive rating, I have no idea, all I know is that I have 3 and some lucky kid has 7.kudos



I lost few when forum was under attack 

@Zibago help him out @CHACHA"G" since mate is new I believe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

Moonlight said:


> I lost few when forum was under attack
> 
> @Zibago help him out @CHACHA"G" since mate is new I believe.


Have you not got them back. mods were working on restoring all that data.


----------



## Moonlight

django said:


> Have you not got them back. mods were working on restoring all that data.



Not all data was restored


----------



## django

Moonlight said:


> Not all data was restored


With the exception being your positive ratings......am I correct.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crixus

Do you still have city where Bucephalus died , Alexander named the city after him the city must be near Hydaspes river (Jhelum ) . Where he defeated Porus after paying a high price.



Moonlight said:


> Not all data was restored


----------



## M.AsfandYar

Crixus said:


> Do you still have city where Bucephalus died , Alexander named the city after him the city must be near Hydaspes river (Jhelum ) . Where he defeated Porus after paying a high price.


some signs here and there, nothing really is left. Hell a lot of villages and towns were destroyed in late medieval and renainsance era, coz of wars and Develpoment and shifting of economic activities. A lot great villages were destroyed Around Gujranwala, Gujrat, Jehlum, Hafizabad during Anglo-Sikh Wars, of some there are ruins and others got taken in by Growing Settlements. Heck My own City and District Hafizabad is 2000+ years old. If you look at it now, you wouldnt believeit in 1000 years. Its only shadow of the shadow of its former self. We are Rich In History, But dosnt seem to value it much. Every Single time when travelling from HAfizabad to Islamabad , we pass through dozen or more areas/ villages which paid dearly coz of Anglo-Sikh wars. British were ruthless in that regard. RasoolPur never recovered to this day despite it surviving the era.


----------



## CHACHA"G"

Moonlight said:


> I lost few when forum was under attack
> 
> @Zibago help him out @CHACHA"G" since mate is new I believe.


no worries 3 from me .... and u surly earned them .


----------



## Crixus

Bro its plight of every history lover , we destroyed  , people of Jhelum region has stopped Alexander who defeated Draius , In my village in India we have mosque almost 400 years old now villagers have repaied it but condition is very bad


Assailiant said:


> some signs here and there, nothing really is left. Hell a lot of villages and towns were destroyed in late medieval and renainsance era, coz of wars and Develpoment and shifting of economic activities. A lot great villages were destroyed Around Gujranwala, Gujrat, Jehlum, Hafizabad during Anglo-Sikh Wars, of some there are ruins and others got taken in by Growing Settlements. Heck My own City and District Hafizabad is 2000+ years old. If you look at it now, you wouldnt believeit in 1000 years. Its only shadow of the shadow of its former self. We are Rich In History, But dosnt seem to value it much. Every Single time when travelling from HAfizabad to Islamabad , we pass through dozen or more areas/ villages which paid dearly coz of Anglo-Sikh wars. British were ruthless in that regard. RasoolPur never recovered to this day despite it surviving the era.


----------



## Moonlight

CHACHA"G" said:


> no worries 3 from me .... and u surly earned them .



Thank you sir. 



Crixus said:


> we have mosque almost 400 years old now villagers have repaied it but condition is very bad


This is the problem with us subcontinental, we don't preserve our historical assets buildings or monuments.


----------



## risingsinga

django said:


> Positive rating, I have no idea, all I know is that I have 3 and some lucky kid has 7.kudos


I think it is done when your click this thumbs up on the post/comment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

The matchless Lahore Museum, which was Established in 1894, and it an ideal place which showcases many historic items from the great Indo-Pak heritage and archaeology. This museum is easily located on the Mall road, which is the most famous road of Lahore. The Museum displays archaeological material from pre-historic times to the Hindu Shahi period. It has one of the best and largest collections of archaeology, history, arts, fine arts, craft, applied arts, ethnology objects in Pakistan. It also has an extensive collection of Hellenistic and Mughal coins.







Amongst the many tiled building of Lahore, the gateway known as the Chauburji, on the west side of the Multan road some two miles south of the fort, occupies an average place. It derives its name from the four octagonal towers which stood at its corners. 






Through Khewra Salt Range, anyone travelling southerly, through Pind Dadan Khan (پنڈ دادن خان), for you to Nandana (نندنا), there’s any path distance ahead of Pind Dadan Khan, for you to Jalalpur (جلال پور) in addition to Jhelum (جہلم). Turn on to this in addition to soon after 19 kms (11 miles), take the trail to the north, through Rawal, for you to Gharibwal at the foot in the Khewra Salt Range.







There’s any aspect adventure via Chakwal (چکوال)south-west to help Kallar Kahar (کلر کہار) on the to the north aspect associated with Khewra Salt Variety, along with a forehead with Malot (ملوٹ). As soon as Babur (بابر), the initial Mughals (مغل), surpassed the particular Khewra Salt Variety throughout 1519 they seemed to be and so impressed simply by Kallar Kahar they commissioned landscaping musicians to develop any backyard overlooking the particular overlooking the particular sea.






@WebMaster @CHACHA"G" @risingsinga

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## django

Moonlight said:


> The matchless Lahore Museum, which was Established in 1894, and it an ideal place which showcases many historic items from the great Indo-Pak heritage and archaeology. This museum is easily located on the Mall road, which is the most famous road of Lahore. The Museum displays archaeological material from pre-historic times to the Hindu Shahi period. It has one of the best and largest collections of archaeology, history, arts, fine arts, craft, applied arts, ethnology objects in Pakistan. It also has an extensive collection of Hellenistic and Mughal coins.
> 
> View attachment 302749
> 
> 
> Amongst the many tiled building of Lahore, the gateway known as the Chauburji, on the west side of the Multan road some two miles south of the fort, occupies an average place. It derives its name from the four octagonal towers which stood at its corners.
> 
> View attachment 302750
> 
> 
> Through Khewra Salt Range, anyone travelling southerly, through Pind Dadan Khan (پنڈ دادن خان), for you to Nandana (نندنا), there’s any path distance ahead of Pind Dadan Khan, for you to Jalalpur (جلال پور) in addition to Jhelum (جہلم). Turn on to this in addition to soon after 19 kms (11 miles), take the trail to the north, through Rawal, for you to Gharibwal at the foot in the Khewra Salt Range.
> 
> View attachment 302751
> 
> 
> 
> There’s any aspect adventure via Chakwal (چکوال)south-west to help Kallar Kahar (کلر کہار) on the to the north aspect associated with Khewra Salt Variety, along with a forehead with Malot (ملوٹ). As soon as Babur (بابر), the initial Mughals (مغل), surpassed the particular Khewra Salt Variety throughout 1519 they seemed to be and so impressed simply by Kallar Kahar they commissioned landscaping musicians to develop any backyard overlooking the particular overlooking the particular sea.
> 
> View attachment 302752
> 
> 
> @WebMaster @CHACHA"G" @risingsinga


I saw the most beautiful women here, btw nice historical place indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

django said:


> I saw the most beautiful women here, btw nice historical place indeed.



Beautiful than Nausheen? Lol 
I like the buildings made of bricks/stones than the glass. Just look at the art work in this. Splendid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

Moonlight said:


> Beautiful than Nausheen? Lol
> I like the buildings made of bricks/stones than the glass. Just look at the art work in this. Splendid.


A 10 out of 10 that is all I will say. And the art is splendid indeed, you seem to be a connoisseur for it.kudos


----------



## Moonlight

django said:


> A 10 out of 10 that is all I will say. And the art is splendid indeed, you seem to be a connoisseur for it.kudos



The person make you say, MashAllah.? Spontaneously.


----------



## django

Moonlight said:


> The person make you say, MashAllah.? Spontaneously.


hhhmmmm Not exactly.


----------



## Moonlight

django said:


> hhhmmmm Not exactly.


then it's not 10/10 but 6.5/10 :p


----------



## django

Moonlight said:


> then it's not 10/10 but 6.5/10 :p


No when I see a beautiful women I do not say MasAllah, that's all. she was a hazel eyed lahori beauty who looked more like she was from Tehran or Istanbul and yes she was 10/10. she had a resemblance to jennifer connely only better.kudos


----------



## Moonlight

django said:


> No when I see a beautiful women I do not say MasAllah, that's all. she was a hazel eyed lahori beauty who looked more like she was from Tehran or Istanbul and yes she was 10/10. she had a resemblance to jennifer connely only better.kudos



After all she was from Lahore. :p 

@Zibago. Haters gonna hate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

Moonlight said:


> After all she was from Lahore. :p
> 
> @Zibago. Haters gonna hate.


she was lahori kulfi


----------



## sid426

please post some pics of the following:-

1.Hinglaj Mandir (Nani maa ka Mandir), Balochistan
2. Katasraj Temple Complex, Chakwal.
3. Nankana Sahib Gurudwara


----------



## Moonlight

sid426 said:


> please post some pics of the following:-
> 
> 1.Hinglaj Mandir (Nani maa ka Mandir), Balochistan
> 2. Katasraj Temple Complex, Chakwal.
> 3. Nankana Sahib Gurudwara



Give me sometimes to find and I will post.


----------



## MastanKhan

Enjoy the opening ceremony of sukkur barage





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153861683569191

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Premier Motors's vintage invoice, Peshawar 17th Nov 1939.


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

Kaptaan said:


>


P0RN STUFF!!


----------



## Bharat Muslim

MastanKhan said:


> Enjoy the opening ceremony of sukkur barage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153861683569191


Am I out of my fu(king mind?


----------



## GeraltofRivia

wow, Ranikot does resemble the great wall of China, never know it has a cousin in Pakistan. also it has been well preserved and in such a great shape.


----------



## timalenusa

i am thundered with this images. very good post


----------



## ghazi52

1920








Edwardes Gate, Peshawar 1883s






Khyber Pass c.1920 








Busy Street Shops Traders, Peshawar City - c. 1910


----------



## ghazi52

A view of the imperial majesty's Shah of Iran state drive the procession leaving the Karachi airport for the Governor general's house in 1950's.






Karachi Airport






Bunder road Karachi.







Karachi


----------



## ghazi52

PIA's Lockheed L-1049H Super Constellation, AP-AJZ at Aircraft Airshow in UK.







Frontier guards checking a truck convoy of migrating refugees on their way to Lahore on the border of India...1947


----------



## ghazi52

(Rare photo first time published) Quaid e Azam, Mohtarma Fatima Jinnah and General Sir Frank Walter Messervy in c.1947


----------



## ghazi52

The Quaid-i-Azam, Mohammad Ali Jinnah and G.M. Syed make their way in a triumphal procession to the Annual Session of the Muslim League in Karachi in December 1943.








The Quaid-i-Azam, in celebratory progression through Karachi in December 1938. At the front, next to the driver’s seat is his ADC, a young Mahmoud Haroon.


----------



## ghazi52

*Kan Mehtarzai Railway Station* in late 1970's







Kan Mehtarzai railway station is a disused railway station located in the Balochistan . It is on Zhob Valley Railway, the former narrow-gauge line between Bostan and Zhob, 16 miles west of Muslim Bagh. At 2224 meters above sea level, it was the highest railway station in Pakistan until service was discontinued in 1986.

Kan Mehtarzai; The place in present time is just another unknown small towns and villages scattered in some of the most remotely located places in Pakistan. But in the beginning of the 20th century, Kan Mehtarzai figured out very high for the British when Chromate deposits were discovered in an area located between the Muslimbagh and Kan Mehtarzai in the district of Kila Saifullah as far back as in 1901.

The discovery made the British to lay a railway line between Quetta and Muslimbagh (then called Hindubagh). The work on the railway line commenced in 1916 from a place called Khanai, located some 30 kilometres north of Quetta, and completed in 1921 for train traffic up to Muslimbagh. In 1927, the Muslimbagh to Qila Saifullah section was opened and finally the section up to Zhob was opened in 1929. The total length of the railway section was around 294 kilometres and had eleven railways stations including the Kan Mehtarzai.

The place between Kuchlag and Muslimbagh became the highest railway station of Asia of its time, located at a height of 2,224 metres (7,295 feet). The railway station was part of the the Zhob Valley Railway (ZVR). This once the longest narrow gauge railway system of the Indian Subcontinent, served the British and the Balochistan Chrome Ore Company, which incidentally laid this railway line, well for years as it help extract millions of tons of raw chromate and subsequently ship to England through Karachi port. These mines still continue to produce some 300-500 tons of raw chromite daily, which is being exported to many countries, China being its biggest importer.

Today, the dilapidated mud plastered Kan Mehtarzai railway station is a desolate and a rather quiet place, as no longer those small narrow gauge engine hauls passenger and good bogies on this once very active railways of the Indo-Pak subcontinent. No more is there the hustle and bustle of miners, British soldiers and traders and the locals. Nor there is the aroma of typical Balochi cuisines like sajji that once may have been sold here. The last goods train that honked its horn and halted at this one of the highest railway stations of Asia was way back in 1986, the passenger section of the train was done away with a year earlier in 1985. Thereafter, finally the days of narrow gauge came to an end due to wearing out of the narrow gauge engines and bogies.


----------



## Safriz

Dr. Allama Muhammad Iqbal at Masjid-e-Qurtuba, Spain in 1933






Allama Iqbal with maulana ghulam rasool mehr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1956 – *Pakistani* Prime Minister Huseyn Shaheed Suhrawardy and *Chinese* Premier Zhou Enlai signing the *Treaty of Friendship .*
*






Chairman Mao Zedong (L) interviews the Pakistani Prime Minister Huseyn Shaheed Suhrawardy (R 




*

The Chinese leader Mao Zedong, center, meeting with Zulfikar Ali Bhutto, right, the prime minister of Pakistan, in Beijing in 1976.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

A group photograph of Quaid-i-Azam Mohammad Ali Jinnah's siblings (family).
Front row, from left to right: Fatima Jinnah, Bunde Ali Jinnah and Shirin Jinnah; back row, from left to right: Ahmed Ali Jinnah, Maryam Jinnah and Rehmat Jinnah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid-i-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah with members of the Central Legislative Assembly for the Muslim League in Delhi, 1946. Seated second and third from the left is Jogendra Nath Mandal and Khawaja Nazimuddin; seated third from the right is Sir Yamin Khan. Mohammad Amir Ahmed Khan, the Raja of Mahmudabad, stands on the extreme left; Nawabzada Liaquat Ali Khan and I.I. Chundrigar are on the extreme right in the second row. Sardar Abdul Rab Nishtar on extreme left in 2nd row standing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Bird's eye view (with Clifton Road) [Karachi].
Photographer: Unknown
Medium: Photographic print
Date: 1900

Photograph with a view looking south across the Clifton Road in Karachi, with Frere Hall at the extreme left, taken by an unknown photographer, c.1900, from an album of 46 prints titled 'Karachi Views'. Views 21-32 from this album join together to form a 360 degree panorama of the city from the tower of Trinity Church. Clifton is now an exclusive residential district of Karachi, one of the world's largest metropolises, once the capital of Pakistan. It is now the capital of the Sindh province in the lower Indus valley, and is the financial and commercial centre of Pakistan. This huge city was however developed only in the mid-19th century after the British conquest of Sindh. Karachi is built around a bay which is a natural harbour protected from storms by a group of small islands. Its history prior to the 18th century is sketchy but it is believed to be the ancient port of Krokala on the Arabian Sea, visited by Alexander's admirals in 326 BC. The small fishing village

was known as Kolachi-jo-Goth in the 18th century, and then became a trading post under the Kalhoras and the Talpur rulers of Sindh, but the port remained small. With the British development of its harbour it grew into the large city of Karachi and an important centre of trade, particularly of cotton and wheat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Shops in front of *railway station* Lahore in 1950's


----------



## ghazi52

When some Muslim scholars started raising voices against the British Raj in 1857, they were tied to the front of cannons and blown to pieces in a public display of colonial British brutality.
No other religious group of Indian sub continent gave that much blood for freedom than the Muslims.


----------



## ghazi52

Nawab Muhammad Khan Jogezai with Prince Philip, Duke of Edinburgh at Governor House Quetta in 1961. Nawab Muhammad Khan Jogezai gifted a rare Ibex which would spend its days in Windsor Great Park.
Courtesy : Dafi Jogezai


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid-e-Azam Mohammad Ali Jinnah shaking hands with members of the Mohammedan Sporting Club in Calcutta in the late 1930's.


----------



## ghazi52

A Letter From the Editor, Lahore *in 1894.*


----------



## ghazi52

*Death anniversary of A.S. Nagi







*
A.S. Nagi with Sadequain & Wahab Jaffer in 1980's

Ahmed Saeed Nagi (Born in Amritsar 2 February 1916 –Died 1 September 2006), was a noted Pakistani painter artist. He was known as the 'official artist' of the Pakistan freedom movement.

Having a portrait made by Nagi became a trademark for top politicians since Nagi made the first portrait of Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah, (the founder of Pakistan). A person who believed in universality, he was known for his friendship with the late Zulfiqar Ali Bhutto, which was partly the reason he never painted a portrait of Zia-ul-Haq.

Ahmed Saeed Nagi received his education in Amritsar, Lahore, Delhi and Paris. He was a Pakistan Movement activist from 1944 to 1947. Pakistani leaders Jinnah and Liaquat Ali Khan used to give him assignments that he would complete for them in Lahore and other Pakistani cities. He performed art work at the Governor House Karachi, Governor House, Lahore, the historically significant Mohatta Palace building in Karachi. He also performed art work at the Ziarat Residency of Jinnah in Balochistan, Governor House in Peshawar and at the Punjab Assembly building in Lahore. Ahmed Saeed Nagi died on 1 September 2006 at the Agha Khan Hospital in Karachi. He was 90. He is survived by three sons and a daughter.


----------



## ghazi52

1900s






















1870, karachi


----------



## ghazi52

1941


----------



## ghazi52

1920s: Rail Motor car at Landi Kotal Railway Station...






1930


----------



## Green Arrow




----------



## ghazi52

c. 1860: Rare Photo of last Mughal Emperor - The King of Delhi Bahadur Shah Zafar during his exile - Archive150

Bahadur Shah Zafar (1775-1862) was the last Mughal Emperor of India, contemptuously dubbed the 'King or Emperor of Delhi' by the British. He is shown here in exile in Burma in the aftermath of the Indian Mutiny (1857-1859). Although there were calls for his execution, a promise had been made on his surrender that his life would be spared. Most of his sons suffered a worse fate; after they had surrendered the British killed them in cold blood.


----------



## ghazi52

early 1947

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Begum Rana Liaquat Ali Khan (extreme right) sitting in mourning as the body of the slain Prime Minister, Nawabzada Liaquat Ali Khan, lay in state before the burial. He was assassinated on October 16, 1951,


----------



## ghazi52

Liaqat Ali Khan Inspecting the Guard of Honor during welcoming ceremonies in the USA.
Date: May 1950


----------



## ghazi52

NAWAB SIR SADIQ Abbasi (V) IN HIS CHILDHOOD WITH SIR RAHIM BAKHSH (RIGHT OF NAWAB), CHAIRMAN, COUNCIL OF REGENCY & EXTREME LEFT Grandfather OF MR SARDAR ASLAM KHAN MEMBER OF COUNCIL MR SARDAR MUHAMMAD MAHMOOD KHAN JALWANA (1910)


----------



## ghazi52

101 year anniversary of the first 1 Rupee note. The first 1 Rupee note in India was issued on November 30, 1917. Although currency notes were being issued by the Government since 1861, the 1 Rupee note was launched to replace the 1 Rupee coin as the silver used for the 1 Rupee coin was melted for making weapons components during World War I.


----------



## ghazi52

Lea Market was constructed in 1927 in an area established as a trading hub.

It was named after Measham Lea, an Englishman who served as an Engineer at Municipal Corporation. Somehow Lea became part of vernacular much easily than the rest. Today every Karachi Walla must have heard of Lea Market, if not visited.

Lea Market is situated in Napier quarters which historically has been trading hub. 

It was one of the first areas developed out of the walled city of Talpur’s Karachi and it continued expanding under British rule as trading center. 

Lea Market was built much later in the same area at one of the most accessible location. 

Today it is at the intersection of Napier Road, Siddiq Wahab Road, River Street and Sheedi Village Road. 

While the accessibility makes Lea Market an attractive choice for retailers, wholesalers and customers, it also makes the surrounding area most polluted and congested. Traffic moves slowly and you have to remain vigilant before taking one step in any direction.

The market has separate spaces for fruit & vegetables, fish, milk and meat. Milk and Meat markets were added at later stages and original building housed fish and Vegetable market in separate wings, much similar to Butcher’s section at Empress with high ceiling and basic amenities. 

However vegetable wing is being used for storing vegetables which possibly pushed vegetables retailers out around the clock tower and some in fish market.

The clock tower takes the central stage in Market’s layout and depicts the state of affairs at Lea Market. The legs of clock are frozen in time and the staircase to the tower is locked. Through the openings I could see that its been used for storage as well.

You have to fight for space with pedestrians, carts, cyclists, hawkers and vehicles to enter Lea Market. The iconic clock tower can guide you to the main entrance from a distance, otherwise you can enter from many openings to the trapezoid structure, but mind you that you can get lost in the sea of encroachments and end up making little sense of the design of a multipurpose market, planned very well otherwise.














1950s, temporary shops becoming permanent encroachments

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Members of the All Indian Muslim League demonstrating in favour of the Partition of India and the creation of the state of Pakistan in London in August 1946 .


----------



## ghazi52

St. Patrick Church Cathedral Karachi c.1940's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Haveli of Nau Nihal Singh
Sikh rulers of the Punjab were great lovers of music and dance and Nau Nihal Singh was no exception albeit he also patronized visual arts like painting and architecture. His haveli is a testimony to his taste. This lofty haveli is reckoned among the most magnificent buildings of the city of Lahore. Nau Nihal Singh used it as his private residence. It contains numerous specious chambers, halls and balconies. The roofs are decorated with paintings and mirrors, and are worked in gold. The walls are richly and tastefully ornamented with glass and artificial flowers. It is now government property used as Victoria Girls' High School.






Nau Nihal Singh's haveli is situated inside Mori Gate. This gate is one of the 14 gates of Old Lahore and is located between Lohari Gate and Bhati Gate. The Mori Gate is the smallest of the gateways, and, as its name implies, was in old times used as an outlet for the refuse and sweepings of the city. Behind the place where Mori Gate once stood is a narrow street. This leads to an even narrower street on the left side. This street is hardly a meter wide. After meandering for some distance the street ends on an open area. This open area was once a large garden and the haveli of Nau Nihal Singh stood at one of its extremities. Not a vestige of that garden remains but the haveli survives with some of its decorative motifs in situ.

The haveli, rectangular in plan, is a fairly large building. Its entrance is on the west side and the façade has been divided into two clear sections: one housing the entrance gate, which is profusely decorated and the other is simple but has plenty of fenestration. If there was any decoration on this area it has been destroyed by the ravages of time. The building had a basement and four-storeys above the ground level. The basement is no longer approachable. Out of the four-storeys above ground level, two-storeys encompass the whole area, the third-storey is partially crumbled while the fourth-storey stands in the northwestern corner and is called Shish Mahal. Shish Mahal in fact is like the Mughal’s Hawa Mahal or Palace of Winds. Hawa Mahal used to be at the top of the royal buildings where fresh breeze could be enjoyed and at the same time a view of the surroundings could be relished. The Shish Mahal of Nau Nihal Singh’s haveli served these purposes very well. This Shish Mahal is in no way comparable to the Shish Mahal of the Lahore Fort which is huge, massive and matchless in its decorative exuberance.

The wooden roof of Nau Nihal Singh's haveli is divided into several geometrical compartments and each one is fitted with a small mirror in the centre. In the middle is the “Surya” or the sun-motif. Northern and western walls have fenestrations in the form of windows and ventilators. There are blind arches in between the windows and ventilators. These arches house miniature paintings depicting religious and secular themes. Their colours are still fresh and speak a lot of the expertise and paint manufacturing of the Sikh artists. Gold, blue, red, and orange colours dominate. These paintings are rendered in 18 x 18 inch areas. Beside these miniature paintings there are several other kinds of decorative works like cut-brick work, woodwork including carvings and engravings, painted floral motifs and stucco work. The cut-brick work, however, is of the finest kind. It seems that Sikh craftsmen especially excelled in this kind of masonry. This brick-work manifests its perfection under the oriel window and under the cornices. The carving of the bricks is so sharp, precise and accurate that bricks seem to be made of wax rather than of baked clay. Wood carving is noticeable on doors and windows and miniature columns introduced at the corners of the oriel windows. Painted work exists almost everywhere although it is decayed at several places. The quality of restoration, however, is very poor. The paint used is already flaking off. Stucco work was created for development of multifarious kinds of floral motifs. At places magnificence of the bygone days still stands out.

_*Photo courtesy of Syed Yasir Usman._


----------



## ghazi52

*A few glimpses into old quieter/gentler Lahore
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A Rare piece of Jain Art in Lahore.

Jain Pilgrimage Scene on Marble Plaque.

Date: 17th century A.C.E.

Jain Mandir Gujranwala Punjab Pakistan 

This marble plaque decorated with both in relief and paint, depicts holiest scene of Jaina site of Temple of Gujranwala and further transferred to Lahore Museum after 1947. The entire painting follows typical Rajisthana style.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

RCD Leaders march together in 1960's 
Mahmut Celâl Bayar Turkish President, Mohammad Reza Pahlavi Shah of Iran, Mohammad Ayub Khan President of Pakistan.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Racecourse ground Rawalpindi c.1910-20's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Ritz Cinema, Karachi in 1953:






Karachi in 1870's:






*St Andrews Church Karachi in 1870's:
*
St Andrew's Church is located in Saddar, Karachi, Pakistan. It is known as the Scottish church. It was built in 1868 by the architect T G Newnham for the Scottish presbyterian mission in British India. The church is built in gothic style with arches.

The land was acquired from the British government in joint venture with the local congregation. According to the property document the land can not be sold even by congregation or government; it is totally and finally for Christian prayer services. The plot, measuring 13,723 square yards, is located opposite Jehangir Park (Regal Chowk).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

[Mustafa Ali Hamadani, who announced the birth of Pakistan, during the night of 13 August & 14 August 1947 from Radio Pakistan, Lahore.

Courtesy: Safdar Hamdani

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Calender on the wall (Javed Manzil Lahore) standing still from the day Allama Iqbal went to meet his Maker.
Courtesy :* Munib Iqbal *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Golra Railway Station 
*
The Golra Sharif Junction railway station lies on the main line of the Pakistan Railways which connects the rest of the country in the south and Peshawar in the north. More than 20 trains pass through this station every day.

It is situated southwest of Islamabad, the capital of Pakistan, at the altitude of 1994 feet. Its magnificent building has Victorian architecture and composed of yellow stone masonry comprises five hall-like rooms. The station that once linked Peshawar, Kohat, Havelian and Multan now enjoys more importance due to its museum.

The station was established in 1882 during British rule and upgraded as junction in 1912. It was the logistics artery of the British during the Afghan military campaigns at the turn of the twentieth century. It has since become an important trade route which protrudes into Afghanistan through the famous Khyber Pass.


----------



## ghazi52

PIA Chitral

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ejaz007

Rawalpindi most likely 1950s.


----------



## ghazi52

Main Building of Senior School, Lawrence College, Ghora Gali, Murree in 1950's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Saif-ul-Malook ; The Lake of Fairies in 1870's

*Lake Saif-ul-Malook *– ranked by The Guardian as the fifth best tourist destination in Pakistan – seems like heaven on earth. The greenish-blue crystal clear and freezing water, surrounded by giant glaciers, including Malika Parbat, reflects the beauty of Saif-ul-Malook.

Fairy tale of Saif-ul-Malook

The history of this exquisite lake is much famous and attracts the tourists from all over the world. The story is about a prince, Saif-ul-Malook, who fell in love with a fairy princess, Badi-ul-Jamal.

The tale was transformed into a poem by Sufi saint and Punjabi Hindko poet, Mian Muhammad Bakhsh. The same poem was translated into Urdu language by a resident of Balakot, Ahmed Hussain Mujahid. According to the locals it is a place of fairies and demons, who through the extremity of weather display their anger.

A story teller narrated: “I have not seen the fairy, but I’ve seen the glory of God. Every month, on the 14th night of the lunar month, the lake is like a mirror – cradling the mountains, the sky, the innumerable twinkling stars, the glowing orb of the moon – so still, so clear, you can scarcely tell the between reality and reflection. It is a sight to behold! Many a night I have also seen lights, floating lights, a thousand floating lights, here on the slope, where and watched them disappear under the rocks. I have not seen the fairy, Badi-ul-Jamal, but I have witnessed the glory of God.”

Saif-ul-Malook was a prince of Egypt. He had a handsome amount of treasure which he inherited from his forefathers. Inscribed on the treasure were two seals; one bearing the image of Said and the other one being that of Badi-ul-Jamal.

When Saif saw the picture of the fairy he immediately fell in love with her. He then left his home to search for her, a journey that took six years to complete. One day a saint met Saif in a street of Egypt and gave him a Sulemani cap, telling him that it will take the prince to his desired place. The saint told the prince that he would find the fairy in a lake but he had to pass several daunting exams and also pray in order to achieve her, as she was a fairy queen and prince was human. A human eye can never see a demon or fairy as they are “fire borne”.

Saif reached the place and started a Chilla (pray for 40 consecutive days). Day by day his health get worst but he didn’t give up and prayed. After praying for 40 consecutive days without food and rest he became exhausted and weak. It was the 14th night of that month and he thought, “Maybe tonight I’ll see her.” Then suddenly he saw the fairy queen coming along with her maids towards the lake for bath. She was extremely beautiful with dark black hairs and radiant eyes. She was truly a sight to behold.

After talking to Badi-ul-Jamal, Saif came to know that she was trapped in a castle at Koh Qaf by Safaid Deyo (white giant) for the past 10 years. The white giant was also in love with the fairy. After listening to the story of the fairy queen, Saif took her and tried to escape from this valley. When the white giant came to know of this he created turbulences out of anger in this lake, as a result of which flood came in Kaghan Valley. They (the fairy and the prince) hid in a cemetery few miles away from Naran, but due to the flood Saif and Badi-ul-Jamal took shelter in a cave near the lake.

Legend has it that the Ansoo Lake in Kaghan Valley, a few miles away from Saif-ul-Malook, was created out of the tears of the white giant when he found out that the fairy was gone. According to the classic fable, the prince and the fairy queen still live, to this day, in that cave and dance above the water surface on the 14th night of every lunar month.

.


----------



## ghazi52

Happy Pakistan Day
Quaid-e-Azam, Mohammad Ali Jinnah and Nawabzada Liaquat Ali Khan peruse the Lahore Resolution, Mamdot at Lahore Minto Park 1940

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A memorable picture of Pakistan parade on 23 March 1959


----------



## ghazi52

A vintage 1969 coaster of Pakistani beer brand, Murree. This particular coaster is from the bar at Karachi’s Excelsior Club that was situated in the Saddar area but forced to close down in 1977.


----------



## ghazi52

*HISTORY OF SUKKUR*


*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Aram Bagh Masjid (Initial Age) #Karachi After Independence :

جب آرام باغ مسجد بنائ جارہی تھی :
There has been abundance of water in the Aram Bagh area of Karachi since ancient times and many wells were dug here to supply water to the residents that settled around it. According to Hindu myth, the Hindu avatars Ram, Sita and Lakshman stayed at this location on their way to Hinglaj pilgrimage. Karachi was called Ramya in some Greek texts. The British built an army cantonment in Aram Bagh area after they conquered Karachi from the Kalmati. In 1857, during the war of liberation against the British colonialism the freedom fighters were blasted by canons by the British forces in Aram Bagh. A park was built was built on this location in 1939. After the independence of Pakistan in 1947, thousands of Muslim refugees from India fleeing from anti-Muslim pograms set up camps in it and it was renamed as Aram Bagh i.e. Garden of relaxation to mark the end of their arduous journey to Pakistan. A beautiful Aram Bagh Masjid was built in Aram Bagh by the Muslims refugees that settled around the Aram Bagh after the independence of Pakistan


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid on holiday in Shimla

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*The Man*

He was one of the best lawyers of the country. He was extraordinarily brilliant and used to explain his point of view in the court by oratory based on law as well as facts. His way of presentation was unique and he had no parallel even in this respect. His approach towards the legal problems was scientific and straightforward. His forensic abilities have been praised by eminent lawyers and judges.

Patrick Spens, the last Chief Justice of undivided India, paid the following tribute to Jinnah: The tallness of the man, the immaculate manner in which he turned out, the beauty of his features and the extreme courtesy with which he treated all; no one could have made a more favourable impression than he did. There is no man or woman living who imputes anything against his honour or his honesty. He was the most outright person that I know.

In 1927, Carim Chagla said: Jinnah was a pure artist in the manner and method of presentation. Even the most complex facts became simple and obvious when he waived his wand over them. --- He had common sense, that most uncommon of qualities, in an uncommon degree. He also expressed the following view: Jinnah was a superb advocate --- What impressed me most was the lucidity of his thought and expression --- Jinnah was absolutely impeccable in his professional etiquette.

Sir Stafford Cripps spoke of him as a most accomplished lawyer.

In the court, the Quaid-e-Azam was very polite and courteous. But on an aggressive attitude by a judge or an opposite counsel, he would become devastating. His satire was as penetrating as a sword. The wound was always very deep and ordinarily would never heal up!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*The Dragon Fly “Mitty Masud”*

(This historic photo is from the collection of historian Nasim Yousaf. Mr. Yousaf received this photo from a former Air Chief Marshal of the Pakistan Air Force. In this picture, legendary fighter pilot Wing Commander (later Air Commodore) M. Zafar Masud is standing in front of his Sabre jet with helmet (at the bottom of the photo). The pilots shown are lined up on Feb 02, 1958, prior to flying the sixteen Sabres loop formation, which set a world record.)

One of the PAF’s most courageous leaders Air Commodore Mohammad Zafar Masud HJ, SBt,1923 – October 7, 2003; widely knew as Mitty Masud, was a high-ranking air force strategist and air commander of the Eastern Air Command during the East Pakistan war, prior to 1971.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

British explorer Charles Masson passed through Khairpur in 1829, while Mir Sohrab was still alive, and saw his court, Sohrab Manzil, from the outside. In his Narrative of Various Journeys, he notes that the Mir’s “palace” was located in the “the very centre of the bazaars,” that its boundary wall contained battlements, and that “from the exterior, the only prominent object is the cupola of the masjit [masjid], decorated with green and yellow painted tiles.” By the time Langley saw it, almost three decades later, “the ruinous old house,” which stood within “the crumbling walls of a mud fort,” had fallen into disuse and was completely empty. “As the place reminded Mir Ali Murad of his father’s death,” explains Mir Mehdi, “he avoided staying there altogether.” Instead, he would pitch tent in a garden called ‘Dobagh,’ on the outskirts of the town.


----------



## ghazi52

Allama Iqbal's First School
Scotch Mission School in Sialkot c.1920's

خدا تجھے کسی طوفاں سے آشنا کر دے
کہ تيرے بحر کی موجوں ميں اضطراب نہيں
تجھے کتاب سے ممکن نہيں فراغ کہ تو
کتاب خواں ہے مگر صاحب کتاب نہيں
علامہ محمد اقبال

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Historic Dak Banglow, Barsala

Quaid -i- Azam Mohammad Ali Jinnah alongwith Fatimah Ali Jinnah stayed at this bungalow on 26th July, 1944 while travelling from Srinagar to Rawalpindi...


----------



## ghazi52

Founder address to public meeting in 1940's

Well, gentlemen, I do not wish to take up any more of your time and thank you again for the honour you have done to me. I shall always be guided by the principles of justice and fair-play without any, as is put in the political language, prejudice or ill-will, in other words partiality or favouritism. My guiding principle will be justice and complete impartiality, and I am sure that with your support and co-operation, I can look forward to Pakistan becoming one of the greatest Nations of the world.

(ADDRESS OF THE FOUNDER OF PAKISTAN QUAID-E-AZAM MUHAMMAD ALI JINNAH
ON 11TH AUGUST, 1947 TO 1ST CONSTITUENT ASSEMBLY)


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid-e-Azam taking the salute at the police parade Dhaka, East Pakistan in March 1948.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

High Court Building Karachi in 1950's:


----------



## ghazi52

The windmill. This was the only one which was built with the help of a Sikh and a Muslim engineer. All drawings were brought from France in 1911 .The windmill was completed in 1919. with the help of this somehow, they only supply water to 32 acres of land in only 24 hours. But unfortunately it could only be 24 hours because of brakes, No one could manage the brakes. Since then it's just a souvenir and became a part of the history. A Mosque was built with it so that every visitor could know that it was a Muslim, who had built it. Its architecture is excellent.

District Khanewal Tehsil Jahanian Chak 131/10 _ r

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Allama Iqbal delivered Khutba to Eid congregation at Badshahi Masjid Lahore, February, 1932
Courtesy : Amjed Saleem Alvi


----------



## ghazi52

*Khaliq Dina Hall Karachi:*

The full name of the hall is ‘Ghulam Hussain Khaliq Deena Hall’ which is prominently stated on the pediment along with the year of its construction: 1906. It was built to provide a platform for literary pursuits of muslim population of Karachi. Ghulam Hussain Khaliq Deena, a well know philanthropist from Khoja community who donated Rs. 18,000 for the construction of the hall. The total cost of the project was Rs. 33,000. The rest of the funding was provided by the Karachi Municipal Corporation. The place assumed historical significance in 1921 when it was chosen by British to host Maulana Muhammad Ali Jauhar trial for indictment to mutiny. It was backlash for the Khilafat Conference which was held from July 8 to 10, 1921, which called muslims of India to start civil disobedience if British Govt. fought the Angora Government (the Turkish National Government). The trial was known as ‘Trial of Sedition’. Maulana Muhammad Ali Jauhar narrowly escaped the indictment but it did not deterred him from his cause. Later the building became a symbol of resistance against the British.


----------



## ghazi52

1961: Queen Elizabeth II in Malakand, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa


----------



## ghazi52

Fatima Jinnah remembered for dynamic role in Pakistan freedom movement

July 09, 2019







The 51st death anniversary of Madar-e-Millat Mohtarma Fatima Jinnah was observed with reverence and respect across the country on Tuesday. 

Fatima Jinnah still remembered for her passionate support for civil rights and devoted struggle in Pakistan Movement.

Various political parties and women wings of many organisations have arranged conferences and seminars to highlight the services rendered by the sister of Quaid-e-Azam.

In this connection, Nazrya-e-Pakistan Trust in collaboration with the Tehrik-e-Pakistan Workers Trust organized a Quran Khawni session at Aiwan-e-Karkunan-e-Tehrik-e-Pakistan in Lahore today.

Fatima Jinnah is referred to as the Madar-e-Millat or Mother of the Nation for her dynamic role in the Pakistan freedom movement.

She died in Karachi on 9th July 1967.


----------



## ghazi52

1931 first motor vehicles arrive in Gilgit and Hunza via Burzil pass, Srinagar kashmir

PC MOUNTAIN HERITAGE ARCHIVES

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Karachi in 1889*

Karachi was developed as a port and trading center by Hindu merchants in the early 18th Century. When the British seized Karachi in 1839, it had about 10,000 inhabitants. They made it the seat of the Sindh government. Fifty years later it had grown to over 150,000 inhabitants. Situated on top of the Indus river delta, it became the port of choice for produce flowing in and out of Sindh, Baluchistan and the newly irrigated lands of the Punjab. In 1932, with the opening of the Sukkur Barrage in northern Sindh, the city again grew enormously.








*OLD CITY VIEWS*

These two pictures were most likely taken from the bell tower of the Trinity Church

Looking towards the St. Patrick's Cathedral over the Staff Lines






Looking towards the Civil Lines, the Sindh Club is in the foreground, and the Frere Hall can be seen at the back








View of the dense old native town by the end of the 19th century. This view is from Bundar Road.








*Gandhi Garden at Karachi*








*Empress Market, Karachi - 1917*

The 1890's saw the emergence of the Punjab as the granary of India and Karachi was the region's principal outlet. This brought many business opportunities to Karachi and the population of the city expanded. Consequently, revenues of the city also increased and public works projects were undertaken on a grand scale. Boulton Market was built in 1883, and in 1890, the grand Empress Market was constructed to commemorate the Silver Jubilee of Queen Victoria's reign. This monumental structure with a clock tower was designed to compete with the Crawford Market of Bombay and was designed to be 12 feet higher. The market quickly gained a position in the city's center.















*Star Cinema, Front and Garden View, Karachi - 1917*








*Star Cinema, Proscenium View, Karachi - 1917*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1960s: Street Scene in Karachi
court house


----------



## ghazi52

Palace Hotel Karachi :

The old Palace hotel and now Sheraton Hotel.
An eminent philanthropist, Ardeshir Mama, built a home to accommodate his 21 children which was famously called Mama’s Mansion. The building was constructed soon after the First World War. It is said that a small bistro was established by Mama. However, when he ran into debt, the property was forfeited to the Punjab government. In the early 1930s, Sidney Marder, a European Jewish Karachiite bought the place and relocated his hotel Killarney to Mama’s Mansion and renamed it as ‘Killarney Hotel- Marder’s Palace. Killarney was used extensively as lodging for US officers. The hotel ran well till after the World War II. Marder sold the property sometime in 1946-47 and left the country. Mr Advani states the Singhs of Calcutta ran the hotel. It is possible that Sidney Marder sold it to them. In the years that followed, it simply became the Palace. “After partition, the Indians were allowed to maintain private properties in Pakistan”. In 1967, the government took over the Palace and it was sold to the Ramchandani family who operated it till it was bought by Sadruddin Ghanji,” shares Advani. Ghanji demolished the old structure and built the current Hotel Sheraton on its grave.

Pictures from the period show that the name of the hotel was written as a neon sign on its dome. In other pictures, the name was seen affixed to the rooftop. The hotel held an important place in the social life of the city. The Palace Hotel, from 1948 to 1953 was the residential enclave of foreign diplomats. The Palace also attracted a regular crowd of intellectuals soon after partition. It is said that Faiz Ahmed Faiz would be a part of those gatherings whenever he passed through the city.

Since nightclubs were very popular and socially acceptable back then, the Palace too housed such a facility by the name of Le Gourmet. The main attraction at Le Gourmet were the jazz musicians from abroad, although many old-timers have doubted this fact. Local Jazz musicians such as the Francisco band also performed at the Palace in the late ‘50s and early ‘60s. The famous cabaret dancer of yesteryear, Marzi Kanga, also performed at Le Gourmet. After such venues were shut down, Kanga went abroad to perform at international hotspots.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.







Allama Iqbal (far right) in London for the Second Round Table Conference in 1931 | Iqbal in Pictures


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Allama Iqbal with Sheikh Muhammad Ikram
Photo Courtesy : Rashid Ashraf
*
ﻋﻘﻞ ﻣﯽ ﮔﻮﯾﺪ ﮐﮧ ﺧﻮﺩﺭﺍﭘﯿﺶ ﮐﻦ
ﻋﺸﻖ ﮔﻮﯾﺪ ﺍﻣﺘﺤﺎﻥ ﺧﻮﯾﺶ ﮐ*

ﻋﻘﻞ ﮐﮩﺘﯽ ﮨﮯ ﮐﮧ ﺧﻮﺩ ﮐﻮ ﭘﯿﺶ ﮐﺮ ﮨﺘﮭﯿﺎﺭ ﮈﺍﻝ ﺩﮮ
ﻋﺸﻖ ﮐﮩﺘﺎ ﮨﮯ ﮐﮧ ﺍﭘﻨﯽ ﺧﻮﺩﯼ ﮐﺎ ﺍﻣﺘﺤﺎﻥ ﮐﺮ
*
ﻋﻘﻞ ﺑﺎ ﻏﯿﺮ ﺍٓﺷﻨﺎ ﺍﺯ ﺍﮐﺘﺴﺎﺏ
ﻋﺸﻖ ﺍﺯ ﻓﻀﻞ ﺍﺳﺖ ﻭ ﺑﺎﺧﻮﺩ ﺩﺭﺣﺴﺎﺏ*

ﻋﻘﻞ ﺍﭘﻨﺎ ﺣﺴﺎﺏ ﮐﺮﻭﺍﻧﮯ ﮐﮯ ﻟﺌﮯ ﻏﯿﺮﻭﮞ ﺳﮯ ﺍٓﺷﻨﺎﺋﯽ ﺍﺧﺘﯿﺎﺭ ﮐﺮﺗﯽ ﮨﮯ
ﺟﺒﮑﮧ ﻋﺸﻖ ﺧﺪﺍ ﮐﮯ ﻓﻀﻞ ﺳﮯ ﺍﭘﻨﺎ ﺣﺴﺎﺏ ﺧﻮﺩ ﮐﺮ ﻟﯿﺘﺎ ﮨﮯ.


----------



## ghazi52

*Construction of Lansdowne bridge Sukkur in 1843*


----------



## ghazi52

Sikh National College - Lahore 1938-47

Sikh National College, one of the oldest and historical educational institutions of the region, was established in June 1938 at Lahore, with S. Niranjan Singh as its founder principal.

After Partition, the building was taken over by then Maclagan Engineering College (later West Pakistan Engineering College and todays University of Engineering and Technology -UET)


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Champion athletes of Pakistan photographed with Quaid-i-Azam Mohamed Ali Jinnah, founder and first Governor-General of Pakistan, and Miss Fatima Jinnah, after the first All-Pakistan Olympic Games held in April, 1948.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Dame Alice Reading in 1918

The Lady Reading Hospital is located at Peshawar in the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa of Pakistan. It is one of the most important post graduate medical institutes in Pakistan. It is also called Loye Huspatal and Gernali Huspatal. It is named after Lady Reading, the wife of the Viceroy of India, Lord Reading. It is the biggest hospital of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province, providing tertiary care facilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1860 - Small shrine at Haripur, North West Frontier Province.
This temple has two cat-like stone figures guarding the steps. The town of Haripur was founded in 1822 by Sardar Hari Singh, the Sikh Governor of Hazara. It became the headquarters of the Haripur tehsil of the Hazara District after annexation. However, it was abandoned in favour of Abbottabad in 1853.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Murree Brewery Company Ltd. was established in 1860 to meet the beer requirements of British personnel at Ghora Gali near the resort place of Murree.
The Brewery was managed by the family of General Reginald Dyer. In the 1880s the company established a further brewery in Rawalpindi and a distillery in Quetta.
Due to scarcity of water in Murree in the 1920s, brewing was mostly transferred to Rawalpindi but malting continued at Ghora Gali until the 1940s, when this property was sold. This brewery, in Quetta was destroyed in the 1935 Balochistan earthquake...while Murree Brewery built in the Gothic style of architecture, was burnt during the partition riots of 1947/48.







1860s: The Brewery at Murree

The Murree Brewery Company was established in 1860. It became the largest employer in the region and was widely respected.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1950


----------



## ghazi52

Photo: Askari Khan.



A 1972 pack of Pakistani cigarette brand K-2. K-2 was known as a working-class cigarette brand. It was upgraded in the 1980s and phased out in the 2000s.








One of the first copies of the 1973 Constitution.

..








Photo: Y. Ahmad.



A page from a 1973 tourism book on Karachi’s nightlife and list of the city’s nightclubs.


----------



## ghazi52

March 23, 1940: Welcoming Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah at Minto Park Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## ghazi52

1931: Allama Muhammad Iqbal (first right on front) attending a conference in Jerusalem.










1933: Allama Iqbal (Right) and Umrao Singh (left) - Paris, France
A number of Allama Iqbal's portraits were photographed by Umrao Singh Sher-Gil and this is the only photograph in which Umrao Singh Sher-Gil seated with him. 








1930


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi 1952











The Roman Catholic Archdiocese of Lahore, Sacred Heart Cathedral in 1920's


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Town Hall, Lahore *( Now called as Jinnah Hall ) is situated on T-Junction of Lower Mall and The Mall, Lahore. Built in 1890 during the British rule. Gothic style architecture just like many other buildings of Lahore like Aitchison College, High Court, GPO, Punjab University, Lahore Museum and Government College.

Offices of Lahore Muncipal Committee, which eventually is upgraded now as City District Government of Lahore (CDGL) are located in this building. The mail hall of the complex is used for local government sessions.

Offices of Fire Brigade are also within the compound of this complex.


----------



## ghazi52

(L) Maulana Shaukat Ali and Maulana Mohammad Ali Jauhar known as the Ali Brothers.


----------



## ghazi52

Once, in April, 1945, the Quaid visited a school in Qalat, Balochistan, with his host, Khan of Qalat. As a little boy shook hands with him, the Quaid pointed towards the Khan of Qalat and asked this boy as to he was. The boy replied, “Our king”. Next Quaid-e-Azam inquired with the little boy about himself and asked whether the boy knew him. The boy answered, “you are our king’s guest”. Finally, the Quaid asked the boy to introduce himself. The boy said,” I am a Baloch”. At this point, the Quaid gestured towards the Khan of Qalat and earnestly requested him to tell children that they were first Muslims and later the rest of the identities. Click on the following link to read more.

http://m-a-jinnah.blogspot.com/…/03/quaid-of-young-nation.h…
(In this picture: Quaid-e-Azam with a group of Quetta students)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid-e-Azam and The Tribals






*
Quaid-e-Azam is addressing Tribals*






*
Quaid-e-Azam at the Afgan Border (1935)


*




*
Quaid-e-Azam receiving a rifle from a tribal chief*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Mr Jinnah and Miss Fatima Jinnah at the breakfast table.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

9th July 1967 ; Death anniversary of Mohtarma Fatima Jinnah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

'Safina-e-Hujjaj' at Karachi Harbor in 1960's

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

1947: Joginder Nath Mandal, first Chairman of the Constituent Assembly of Pakistan addresses the house.









This was the true Pakistan and the vision for a new independent country, where everyone is equal, regardless of cast n creed, but now a days everyone in Pakistan hates each other’s religion, views and believes, this is truly a slap on Quid, s dream.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore 1947

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1947: Muslim refugees traveling towards their newly-created homeland of Pakistan; note the new flag of the fledgling country. See their faces , Happiness, even after leaving everything behind believing that there is always light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## ghazi52

*Ailan E Qiam E Pakistan Very Rare & Historical :*

Legendary Mustafa Ali Hamadani Sahib describing the documentary evidence of first announcement of Pakistan independence.






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

1966: Mazar-e-Quaid under Construction - Karachi ...


----------



## ghazi52

Sardar Abdur Rab Nishtar with Grand Mufti of Palestine Amin al-Husseini in 1950's

Courtesy : Essam Roushdy 










*Munib Iqbal*
Grand Mufti of Palestine also visited Lahore in 1930’s and met Allama Iqbal sb also (he had earlier met Allama sb in Jerusalem in 1931-32). I have seen pictures of his visit, but no pictures of him with Allama sb from that time. Grand Mufti also came to Lahore during Islamic Summit Conference in 1974. I remember catching a glimpse of him passing in his motorcade on mall road.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

This is MA Jinnah Road from Naz Nishat Cinema to Mazar Qaid before Qaid death.
Karachi 1946


----------



## ghazi52

1937 A historical document: Nawab of Bahawalpur. Voucher of a Mercedes car bought by Sir Sadiq Muhammad Khan Khamas Abbasi for 1700 British pounds.


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah With Mohammad Abdul Latif, Pir Sahib Zakori Sharif At Dera Ismail khan In April 1948.

*Pir Abdul Latif Zakori (1914 - 1978)*

Pir Sahib Zakori Sharif played a leading role in the 1945 NWFP Assembly elections and was instrumental in securing 17 seats for the Provincial Muslim League; himself returning from Lakki Marwat, Bannu District constituency.

During the crucial phase of Pakistan Movement he faced bravely a lot of hardships and imprisonment on many occasions. During the \'Civil Disobedience Movement\' he hoisted the Pakistan Muslim League flag after removing the Union Jack from the Deputy Commissioner's House in Bannu and was arrested soon after leading a procession against the British Rule. The arrest of Pir Sahib turned into a great public uproar and a large number of his followers turned up for voluntary arrest which almost filled the entire jails of NWFP; resultantly temporary prison houses had to be arranged at Serai Naurang, Bannu, and other places to lodge the protestors.

On his release on June 3,1947 he preceded to New Delhi on the special invitation of Quaid-e-Azam to participate in the All India Muslim League Council meeting at Imperial Hotel. He delivered there an impressive and forceful speech. Quaid-e-Azam had a great faith in Pir Sahibs political acumen and sagacity and reposed a great confidence in him to turn the forthcoming \'Referendum\' in NWFP a success.

Pir Sahib Zakori Sharif did, indeed, come to the high expectations of the Quaid and worked so tirelessly for the NWFP Referendum that the Quaid-e-Azam addressed him as \"Fateh Referendum\".

He was one of those luminaries of the Pakistan Movement who laid the foundation of Muslim League in NWFP and nullified the hold of all India Congress and other Anti-Pakistan forces in the Province. He remained a member of the NWFP Assembly from 1945 to 1950.

He died on February 2,1978 depriving the Country of a great freedom fighter and leaving millions of his followers to mourn his death.

To commemorate the Pioneers of Freedom (Series) Pakistan Postal Services Corporation is issuing a set of three commemorative postage stamps of Re. 1/- denomination on August 14,1993.


----------



## ghazi52

Jan 1937

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan independence day at Razmak, Waziristan, 15 August 1947.








Indian and Pakistani independence in August 1947 spelled the end of the British Indian Army and its administration. The division of this force was overseen by Field Marshal Sir Claude Auchinleck. Around 260,000 men, mainly Hindus and Sikhs, went to India and 140,000 men, mainly Muslims, went to Pakistan.

From a photograph album, collated and annotated by Lieutenant Frank Leeson, Sikh Regiment.

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Partition Of British India Into Dominions Of Pakistan And India : A Voter Placing His Fingerprint On The Ballot Counterfoil At Peshawar, July 1947.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 699919


Remarkable!


----------



## ghazi52

A rare copy of Goods Arrival Notice issued at Rawalpindi Railway Station by North Western Railway.
Date: 4.12.1889.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Image of the handwritten letter of consent of Accession to Pakistan rendered by the Governor of Puniyal on a plain paper in Urdu characters.
The valley of Punial is situated in Ghizer District in the Gilgit-Baltistan, Pakistan.
Date: 04 November 1947

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

A View Of His Imperial Majesty, The Shah Of Iran’s Mohammad Reza Shah Pahlavi State Drive To The Governor General House In Karachi, March 1950.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

All-India Muslim League Working Committee. Nawab M. Ismail Khan (centre) amongst other preeminent leaders. To name a few - M. A. Jinnah, Raja Sahib of Mehmoodabad, Khawaja Nazimuddin, Liaquat Ali Khan, Hussain Imam, Begum Mohammad Ali Jouhar. in 40s

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A group photo of the founding members of the All India Muslim League at Dacca.
Date: 1906

The AIME Conference in 1906, held at the Ahsan Manzil palace of the Dhaka's Nawab Family, laid the foundation of the Muslim League.

The All-India Muslim League was a political party established in 1906 in the British Indian Empire. Its strong advocacy for the establishment of a separate Muslim-majority nation-state, Pakistan, successfully led to the partition of British India in 1947 by the British Empire.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Nawab Ismail Khan and Ch Khaliquzzaman with some of the members of the All India Muslim League Council. Sitting (L-R) A. Hai Abbasi, Dr. Elahi Alvi, Ch Khaliquzzaman, Ismail Khan, Maulana A Hamid Badauni, Nab Syed Shamsul Hasan, A Waheed Khan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Liaqat Ali Khan Inspecting the Guard of Honor during welcoming ceremonies in the USA.
Date: May 1950

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid-i-Azam Mohammad Ali Jinnah Is Presented With A Traditional Loaf Of Bread In Peshawar By Tribal Chiefs Of Khyber In, November 1945.

Note - On The Right Of Quaid-i-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah Is Late Malik Murad Khan Shinwari Chief Of Shinwari Tribe Of Landi Kotal (In Glasses).

Courtesy - National Archives

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Ahmad Ali Jinnah ( Mohammad Ali Jinnah's brother) with his wife.
Courtesy: National Archives.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Sir Syed Ahmed Khan – a renowned philosopher and reformer of nineteenth century British India who pioneered the famous ‘Two Nation Theory’ - was born approximately 60 years before Muhammad Ali Jinnah.

While there is no direct connection between the two, Jinnah was to eventually become the heir who materialised Sir Syed Ahmed Khan’s long-term vision. Upon studying this.. in my opinion it seems that the two did, in fact, have a very indirect connection with one another.

In his later years, Sir Syed Ahmed Khan was convinced that western education in the Indian subcontinent was the key to produce future muslim leaders. He proceeded to setup the famous Mohammedan Anglo-Oriental College (later known as the Aligarh University). Here, Sir Thomas Walker Arnold was hired as a teacher. While this institution was on its rise during the early 1890s, Jinnah was all the way in London, training to become a barrister.

Sir Thomas Walker Arnold was to eventually become the teacher of Sir Muhammad Iqbal at the Government College Lahore – it was him who convinced Iqbal to pursue higher education in the west and thereafter he was educated in Germany and Great Britain.

Sir Muhammad Iqbal later went on to become one of the greatest academic scholars of the subcontinent and eventually had a close connection with Muhammad Ali Jinnah.

This is the connection between Sir Syed Ahmed Khan and Muhammad Ali Jinnah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

On this day (May the 4th), in the year 1799, Tipu Sultan of the Mysore Kingdom was martyred whilst defending his state against the British East Indian company forces during the Siege of Seringapatam.

Today we remember the great heroics of Tipu Sultan who moments before the battle cried out :
"It is far better to live like a lion for a day then to live like a jackal for hundred years".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

NJV School, Karachi, 
Sindh Assembly held in 1947


----------



## ghazi52

President Of Yugoslavia Josip Broz Tito Visits Islamabad, 1968 (c).


----------



## ghazi52

پرانے دور کی ملکہ ۔کیا اب بھی بیڑی پینے والے لوگ ہیں؟


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

A book, Pakistan's Lost Years by Z.A. Sulheri.


----------



## Chris Logan

Do most Pakistanis identify with its non-Islamic history? Do you guys consider the Buddist and Hindu cultures in Pakistan a part of your historical heritage.


----------



## ghazi52

Chris Logan said:


> Do most Pakistanis identify with its non-Islamic history? Do you guys consider the Buddist and Hindu cultures in Pakistan a part of your historical heritage.



I identify myself with the history without any religion in it. I totally own the history.
But most of them do not agree. Do not understand.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Eleven days before returning independence to India, Lord Mountbatten works with his advisors to divide India peaceably. New Delhi, India, August 4th, 1947.


----------



## ghazi52

The founder delivering a speech at Minto Park, Lahore..


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid-e-Azam with Bucha Muslim League Council Members. Jinnah took keen interest in the establishment governing India and its legal and political affairs, focusing more on the empowerment of Indian youth. 

He staunchly believed that instigating positive behavioral change amongst the youth of the country will result in a more united and disciplined nation. He was keen to address the issues faced by the youth of the country and strived hard to resolve them. In 1906, during the Calcutta session of the Indian National Congress.


----------



## ghazi52

Jinnah addresses the delegates to the Muslim Political Convention held in New Delhi during 1943.


----------



## ghazi52

Dogra, Sikh, Afridi, Punjabi, Gilgit Types, Pathan, Antique Print Published In 1903.


----------



## ghazi52

*Nation observes 128th birth anniversary of Fatima Jinnah*





https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/web-desk
*Web Desk*
July 31, 2021


Nation, on Saturday, observed the 128th birth anniversary of _Madre Millat _(mother of nation) Fatima Jinnah.

According to the details, she was born on 31st July 1893 in Karachi - the capital city of Sindh province.

Obtaining a dental degree from Dr. Ahmed Dental College of the University of Calcutta in 1923, she went to Mumbai and started practice as professional dentist. 

Alongside the struggle of winning a separate homeland for Muslims of Indian subcontinent, she worked tirelessly with brother Muhammad Ali Jinnah and created various platforms for women empowerment. 

She established the Women's Relief Committee (WRC) in 1947 which later on played a major role in the formation of All Pakistan Women's Association (APWA).

Fatima Jinnah is still well-known for her passionate activism in post-partition political grounds. 

Her pivotal role in creating awareness about civil rights in Pakistani society; specifically in women, is still celebrated amongst her fans whereas that of in Pakistan Movement remains a matchless stance being digged and discovered.


----------



## ghazi52

Founding members of the AIML The AIME Conference in 1906, held at the Ahsan Manzil palace of the Dhaka Nawab Family, laid the foundation of the Muslim League.
Date: 1906


----------



## Mugen

Chris Logan said:


> Do most Pakistanis identify with its non-Islamic history? Do you guys consider the Buddist and Hindu cultures in Pakistan a part of your historical heritage.


I love all our history, only foolish Pakistanis will disown it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Minar-e-Pakistan Model No. 3

The third model was selected, and it is this monument that is known today as the Minar-e-Pakistan and stands in Iqbal Park, formerly known as Minto Park, Lahore.

In the model, the top had a point to signify the never ending growth of the country. However, it was changed to a dome by the committee to bring it closer to Islamic architecture.


----------



## ghazi52

Model 2







Model 2


----------



## Maula Jatt

*Harsukh School near Lahore*


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

At the end of 19 century, 
Henry McMahon led Boundary Commission delineated borders between Pakistan, Iran & Afghanistan. 
It took 2 years to complete. They marked a boundary pillar 186 (Kuh-i-Malik Siah) in 1896, at precise apex *where boundary of Pakistan, Iran & Afghanistan meet.*


----------



## Mirzali Khan

A handicraft metalwork shop.

Metalworking techniques in Pakistan can be dated back to the ancient civilizations-culture such as Harappa, Gandhara, Mohenjodaro. With the passage of time art, techniques and designs evolved. Pakistani Brass decorations are famous all over the world





Hand made brass and copper handicraft work in Pakistan
















A 1600 years old silver bowl from Pakistan inscribed and decorated with a central male figure hunting a rare species of goats probably Markhor or Marco polo, both found in the Mountains of Pakistan.







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493662446338326528
@Sainthood 101 @PakSarZameen47 @PakNationalist @Bleek @Muhammad Saftain Anjum

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Maula Jatt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1518119436519370753

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maula Jatt

Ganesha seated on 2 lions
9th century, Swat Valley


----------



## ghazi52

Gowalmandi, Lahore...


----------



## Maula Jatt

Maula Jatt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1518119436519370753


hold up, I just looked, he is from Indian occupied Kashmir, when the f did achakzais reach Kashmir, aren't they a southern Afghanistan, Northern Baluchistan tribe ?


----------



## War Historian

@ghazi52 History of gwadar 538 B.C Cyrus the great.Alexander the great.Era of arab conquest. After independence Pakistan govt bought Gwadar from masqat for 3 million dollars.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.


----------

